# How to test vacuum pump? 1984 300zx turbo



## rebars1 (Feb 28, 2016)

The vacuum pump does not turn on when I turn the key to the "on" position. How can I test the pump itself as I trouble-shoot this situation?


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Hot wire it direct to the battery.


----------

